# مساعدة جزاكم الله بخصوص مبيض الملابس



## المغربي المسلم (14 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني
اريد منكم جزاكم الله خيرا معلومات عن محلول سائل مبيض للملابس
وشكرا لكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المغربي المسلم (18 فبراير 2009)

اينكم يا خبراء
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الأميررامي (19 فبراير 2009)

مبيض الغسيل هو عبارة عن مزيج من مواد تعطي الأوكسجين كـ بربورات الصوديوم - بيركربونات الصوديوم - الماء الأوكسجيني
بالأضافة ل تريبولي فوسفات الصوديوم و مواد مالئة كـ سلفات الصوديوم


----------



## المهندسة الغريبة (11 مارس 2009)

حسب حدود علمي هي عبارة عن هايبوكلورات الصوديوم


----------



## نعمة الإسلام (9 سبتمبر 2009)

أخى فى اللــه :

إذا كنت تسأل تحديدأ المادة المسئولة عن عملية التبييض داخل بودرة منظف الغسيل سواءً كان يدوى أو أتوماتيك فإسمها صوديوم بربوريت مونو هيدرات وهى عبارة عن مادة بيضاء محببة وتعتبر من المواد الأساسية الداخلة فى صناعة بودرة الغسيل ويكاد لايخلو منها اى منتج بهذا الشكل.
أما إذا كان مقصدك السائل الذى يباع عادة داخل زجاجات بلاستيكية فهى مادة صوديوم هيبوكلوريت أو هيبوكلوريد يتم تخفيفها من تركيز حوالى 12% إلى تركيز 5 او 6% بعد إضافة كمية محسوبة من الصودا الكاوية السائة " هيدروكسيد الصوديوم " على أن يكون قياس الـ ph للمنتج فى النهاية أعلى من 12.5درجة ، وهذا السائل يعتبر مبيض للملابس فى حال إضافته للغسالات أو للملابس بصفة عامة أو منظف ومطهر للأرضيات إذا كان الإستخدام لذاك الغرض.

أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت بإختصار فى إعطائك فكرة ولو يسيرة عن الموضوع.


----------



## shafeek.makram (13 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا اخوتى المهندسين على معلوماتكم القيمه اسمحوا لى ان اشارك معكم بسؤال لانى علمى قليل فى هذه الامور كيف احضر هذا السائل وهذه المكونات من اى محلات بالقاهره/ مصر وكيف اصنعه بالتفصيل لانى اريد ان استخدمه فعلا مع غساله اوتوماتيك وهل هذا يضر بالغساله واجزائها مثل الحله والكاوتشات وغيره من مكوناتها


----------

